# Is it bad to flip stem on CAAD9?



## DCD 2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Currently I'm riding a Trek FX 7.3 to get back in shape and have spent many years on mountain bikes. My current mtn bike is also a Trek and has a very similar geometry to the FX. Lately I've been wanting to go faster and be able to deal with head winds. My rides are typically 2 to 2.5 hours. 

I've test rode a caad9-4 (54), Six (52) and Specialized Allez (52&54). The Six in a 52 felt just right but it's over my budget. My budget is a caad9-6. The shop didn't have a caad9 in a 52 and the 54 felt a little long. The Cannondale site indicates the Caad 9 (52) has a shorter head tube/lower stack height than the Six in the same size. At this point in time I'm not sure I could deal with a saddle to bar drop lower than the Six. I'm wondering if the stem is changed/flipped can this bring the bars up to match the Six?


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

try the caad8 S 6. geometry is very close to the six. it sounds like you are on a budget, so saving 200 bucks might not be a bad thing. I have a caad9. looking @ it, the stock stem is so short and flat, I don't think you'd gain enough to make the difference you're looking for. I'm sure you could buy a different stem during the fit process, if your heart is set on the caad9.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Get the bike you can afford and that is right for you. Don't rely on in stock bikes only. The CAADs are available, so have the shop order one for you. The order may take a bit but they still seem to come in faster than they estimate.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Flipping the stem is no problem. 
But if that's the position you want/need it's probably a good indicator that you're looking at a less than ideal bike for you.
I think you could definitely make a CAAD work with a flip or new stem all together. But if you're not out to ride aggressively I think there are better bike choices out there for you.
I can't think of a good analogy but jerry rigging a CAAD to ride in a relaxed position is kind of like getting a sports car to drive around town. It's still nice and you'll still enjoy it but it's not the ideal choice.


----------



## DCD 2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for telling me what I probably already new but did not want to admit to myself. I'll try a Caad8 and if that dosn't work I'll wait till summer when my daughter is out of private school and get a Six.

One more question, I noticed my FX has a top tube about the same length as 54cm Cannondale. The 54 felt too long. Is it typical for a flat bar bike to have a longer top tube than a road bike?


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

yes, flatbar bikes have longer toptubes because they don't use drop bars. my mtb has like a 56 toptube. road bike has 53.5


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Have you considered the Synapse (alloy)?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

DCD 2005 said:


> Thanks for telling me what I probably already new but did not want to admit to myself. I'll try a Caad8 and if that dosn't work I'll wait till summer when my daughter is out of private school and get a Six.
> 
> One more question, I noticed my FX has a top tube about the same length as 54cm Cannondale. The 54 felt too long. Is it typical for a flat bar bike to have a longer top tube than a road bike?


I moved from the 7.5 FX to the Six. The FX is a 20" (51) and my Six is a 54. The FX feels bigger.


----------



## DCD 2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

My FX is a 17" and so far I cannot find a Synapse alloy to test ride.

My LBS finally had a Caad9 in a 52 to try. Rode it back to back with a 51 carbon Synaspe. The Caad9 is a very nice frame, I'm able to ride it in the drops but I don't want to. The synapse is nice but felt too comfortable, if that makes any sense. I still need to find a Caad 8 to ride but the Six is probably the one. 

Of course right after I returned from my test ride our washer broke. As a result we have a nice new 2K washer/dryer pair and a delay in my cycling purchase.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes is bad.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

DCD 2005 said:


> My FX is a 17" and so far I cannot find a Synapse alloy to test ride.
> 
> My LBS finally had a Caad9 in a 52 to try. Rode it back to back with a 51 carbon Synaspe. The Caad9 is a very nice frame, I'm able to ride it in the drops but I don't want to. The synapse is nice but felt too comfortable, if that makes any sense. I still need to find a Caad 8 to ride but the Six is probably the one.
> 
> Of course right after I returned from my test ride our washer broke. As a result we have a nice new 2K washer/dryer pair and a delay in my cycling purchase.


I know exactly what you mean about the Synapse. I had my mind set on getting the Carbon 5 but then I test rode it and it was too comfortable. The Six has just the right mix of comfort and responsiveness for me. Since you like the Six, it might be worth the wait.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

DCD 2005 said:


> My FX is a 17" and so far I cannot find a Synapse alloy to test ride.
> 
> My LBS finally had a Caad9 in a 52 to try. Rode it back to back with a 51 carbon Synaspe. The Caad9 is a very nice frame, I'm able to ride it in the drops but I don't want to. The synapse is nice but felt too comfortable, if that makes any sense. I still need to find a Caad 8 to ride but the Six is probably the one.
> 
> Of course right after I returned from my test ride our washer broke. As a result we have a nice new 2K washer/dryer pair and a delay in my cycling purchase.


why the 51cm synapse? I thought they were sized different, w/ far shorter toptubes for a given size..... maybe that was last years.....

I rode a 54 synapse, last years model. I thought it was too comfy too.


----------

